# Bader v Fedor (spoiler alert)



## CB Jones (Jan 26, 2019)

Bader drops Fedor with one punch....wow

Bader is the first to hold two belts simultaneously in Bellator history. (LHW &HW)


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 27, 2019)

No surprise at all. Fedors well past it now. The only reason he made it to the finals was because he beat of equally past it fighters. Mir who hasn't won in years and sonnen who's a natural middleweight and even he gave fedor problems in their fight so it was always obvious Bader was going to walk through him. I'm just he knocked him out instead of his lay and prey style


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah I thought Bader would win.....but never thought he would stop him with one punch that quickly


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 29, 2019)

It happens, right angle, right distance and right time and its lights out.

Look at Dos Santos vs. Velasquez in their first fight.  Junior caught him just right with a wild looping punch and TKO'd him.  Next 2 fights, Velasquez tore him apart.
Look at Kimbo Slice vs. Josh Thompson (i think), caught him just right on the chin with a weak looking punch and KO'd Kimbo.

Those are just two quick examples that come to mind in the beginning of a HW fight.


----------

